# MINE ALL MINE!!! Lowe 1436



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 20, 2012)

i cant even begin to describe how incredibly excited i am!!!! just got back picking up my new boat! thats right... "Buckshot's" BIG brother!!! ill let the pictures speak for them selves... (when this crazy storm passes ill take a bunch more and better pictures)


















15 horse Yamaha outboard, front mount trolling motor, battery box, fuel tank/line, fish finder, and much more included! (a trailer was included but litteraly broke in half when we were pushing it out of PO's backyard...) but i have the title to the trailer and boat!  all of this for $500!!!!!


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 20, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> all of this for $500!!!!!



I hate you. :mrgreen: 


Congrats on the boat and an awesome deal. I'd be pumped up too!


----------



## gumbo860 (Jul 20, 2012)

It pisses me off I just bought a 12' for $500 and got like half the stuff!

Congrats tho man, I'll be following your work on this! You seem to work pretty fast soooo I'll give you 36 hours before I expect it to look totally different. Lol


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 20, 2012)

all my friends who have boats and even my future father in law hate me right now!!! haha... and i still cant get over how amazing of a deal this was! not trying to brag or rub it in anyones faces! 

i think this boat will have to wait just a week or so before i do some work to it? maybe... i still have the Delhi 1430 and Evinrude 9.9 that i need to fix up and get running tomorrow so that i can sell it and get a little cash. 

(gumbo860) $500 is still a good deal for a 12ft boat with some extras!! have you started any mods on it yet? whats your build thread ill check it out!


----------



## gumbo860 (Jul 20, 2012)

I haven't started anything on it yet. I'm taking my class tomorrow to get my boaters license since this is my first boat, then hopefully next week get the boat and trailer registered and get started. I just went on vacation so moneys a little tight right now. I still have to take it out as is to see how standing on the benches is so I can judge my front deck height.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 21, 2012)

gumbo860 said:


> I haven't started anything on it yet. I'm taking my class tomorrow to get my boaters license since this is my first boat, then hopefully next week get the boat and trailer registered and get started. I just went on vacation so moneys a little tight right now. I still have to take it out as is to see how standing on the benches is so I can judge my front deck height.





In Florida we take the class online. 

Glad to see you've started a project like most of us!


----------



## gumbo860 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah I know don't rub it in  CT is one of few that still have a physical class. 8 hours long too. Ugh. 

Looking forward to modding tho, taking inspiration from your builds!


----------



## hunterguy86 (Jul 21, 2012)

gumbo860 said:


> Yeah I know don't rub it in  CT is one of few that still have a physical class. 8 hours long too. Ugh.
> 
> Looking forward to modding tho, taking inspiration from your builds!




I took a class down here in Texas some years back. Lots of good info! At least here it was. Covered way more than just laws. They taught knots and all kinds of other stuff. 

To the original poster, that's an awesome boat for a screaming deal! Enjoy it.


----------



## bigwave (Jul 21, 2012)

Congratulations.....what a killer deal. I would upgrade the engine in the future. Put a 25 on her and you will be able to skurf behind that rig. =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Kismet (Jul 21, 2012)

I repeat:

_*...and in the shadowy cavern, wherein the incarnation of TinBoat addiction quietly goes about his business, a throaty chuckle filters out from the depths, as the sound of the clicking of ivory counters marks the gathering of yet another soul.

"Sooo easy," says the wraith, "and a young one too. I'll have him in my ranks for many years. He'll always find just 'one more' which will make life better."*_



:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:



=D> GREAT deal, and a nice package. I do hope your fiance is noting how easily you fall prey into the gathering of "stuff." This will be a life-long behavior pattern. 


Be safe, and have fun.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 21, 2012)

Kismet said:


> I repeat:
> 
> _*...and in the shadowy cavern, wherein the incarnation of TinBoat addiction quietly goes about his business, a throaty chuckle filters out from the depths, as the sound of the clicking of ivory counters marks the gathering of yet another soul.
> 
> ...



lol... as far as the fiance goes... i told her this is my way of making money for the wedding  i buy a cheap boat, fix it up, and sell it for a little profit! its fun and so far has been working out well.... as far as a life long behavior pattern... yes!!! i love my little "hobbies" and anything that has to do with them! lol... 


after looking at your post it seems we have similar tendencies!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 21, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Congratulations.....what a killer deal. I would upgrade the engine in the future. Put a 25 on her and you will be able to skurf behind that rig. =D> =D> =D> =D>




the transom says its rated for a 20horse... which means a 25 would probably be fine  however i am thinking this boat will be a dual purpose rig? all fresh water lakes around here have a 10 or under limit. but i am definitely going into some back rivers and the bay with this boat! so i was considering putting 9.9 decals on the side of my 15 and seeing if i cant get away with that? anyone out there been there done that? ever gotten in trouble for it? lol...


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 21, 2012)

so the rain let up this morning for me to pressure wash the boat and try and work on the two motors... heres a few pictures and also a video of the yamaha 15 running... i wasnt able to get the 9.9 running :/ even after a new coil i still didnt have spark on one cylinder. i even jumped the kill switch and still no spark... so i have determined that i need a power pack? anyone else think it could be anything else? as far as the yamaha video... it started up one the 2nd pull!!! sounds a little sluggish? and there isnt any water coming out of the spit hole so looks like i will be replacing the impeller!? it only ran for about as long as the video is so dont yell at me for running it with the impeller not working please  i think i am going to leave the boat the way it is for now. just gonna get the motor in running shape and fish it the way it is untill i am done with the 1430 and 9.9 i have.



heres the link to the video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIFrhI3JRLY&feature=youtu.be


the decking all out...






heres the PO's custom decking


the carpet is a little old






the future father-in-law and i working on the 9.9 while my fiance and her dog relax in the boat


----------



## bluegillfisher (Jul 21, 2012)

I have friends who did the 9.9 to 15 upgrade and kept the cowling with old horsepower. Of course a lot would depend on local and state enforcing said rules and Illinois is easy to get along with. Patrol stop at local lake and you could be busted. [-X


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 21, 2012)

hunterguy86 said:


> I took a class down here in Texas some years back. Lots of good info! At least here it was. Covered way more than just laws. They taught knots and all kinds of other stuff.
> 
> To the original poster, that's an awesome boat for a screaming deal! Enjoy it.



I learned all of my knots in fire college and my signature knot is the Modified bowline knot that I can make in under 2 seconds. They actually made us make knots blindfolded in full gear in the burn house and test them by dragging someone out with it.

I'll post an instructional on how to make the speed bowline, takes a while to learn but when you are at the dock and start flipping the rope around like your crazy and voila a bowline pops out, people start asking questions. I had a fisherman show me a few of his honey holes in trade for a five minute lesson on that knot. 

Darn good trade if you ask me!


----------



## Brandon (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey there neighbor! I live in Newport News. Anyhow, awesome deal you got on the jon boat! Did you happen to get this off of craigslist? I think I saw a boat similar for the same price.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 21, 2012)

Brandon said:


> Hey there neighbor! I live in Newport News. Anyhow, awesome deal you got on the jon boat! Did you happen to get this off of craigslist? I think I saw a boat similar for the same price.




haha... ya you saw the same one i bought! it took many emails and 3 days for the guy to actually call me to go get it and his trailer broke litterally in half before it moved a foot... then the massive storm hit! but i eventually got the boat home to my house where i am going to use the heck out of it!


----------



## Brandon (Jul 22, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> Brandon said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there neighbor! I live in Newport News. Anyhow, awesome deal you got on the jon boat! Did you happen to get this off of craigslist? I think I saw a boat similar for the same price.
> ...



Awesome! What a killer deal!! I almost emailed them just for the motor. Looking for a small outboard myself. Have fun and fish the crap out of her.


----------



## ifish4redd (Jul 22, 2012)

on motor clean out pee hole,thy clog siting long time,yamaha decals at boats.net


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 22, 2012)

ifish4redd said:


> on motor clean out pee hole,thy clog siting long time,yamaha decals at boats.net




man your a lifesaver! lol... i was all ready to tear the lower unit apart to see what the impeller looked like and i figured id try what you said first! it seems to be working flawlessly now! thank you very much!


----------



## ifish4redd (Jul 22, 2012)

pm me got set of 9.9 decals


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 22, 2012)

heres a video of the Yamaha 15 running now!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw1lEa51-Ys&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Brandon (Jul 22, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> heres a video of the Yamaha 15 running now!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw1lEa51-Ys&feature=youtu.be



I am so flipping jealous!!! You cant even buy that motor used on craigslist for 500$ looks like shes running great!


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 22, 2012)

Lucky! Congrats on the deal. I was subcribed to "Buckshot". Now im subcribed to this one!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 22, 2012)

thank you guys!!! i did get very lucky on this deal! my fiance says im "obsessed" with craigslist... but i keep telling her that you have to be on non stop looking for the deals cause they go fast! someone else could have easily been the first person to reply to the PO's post and i wouldnt have been the lucky one...

anyways.. i am very anxious to do some mods to this boat and the 1430 Delhi but i have spent all my "play" money for now so i have to wait to get paid friday before i do much of anything... i ordered a power pack for the evinrude 9.9 and it should be here sometime this week so hopefully there will be a video to post of that running also!


----------



## Scott1298 (Jul 22, 2012)

:beer: I'm glad to know I'm not the only one with this disease! I'm looking forward to watching your next build!


----------



## J.P. (Jul 23, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> i wasnt able to get the 9.9 running :/ even after a new coil i still didnt have spark on one cylinder. i even jumped the kill switch and still no spark... so i have determined that i need a power pack? anyone else think it could be anything else?



since you are getting spark on one cylinder, your powerpack is probably good. if the coils, hi tension wires and plugs are new, i think your problem is with the lead going from the pack to the sparkless coil.....try to switch the leads from one coil to the other, if i'm right, the spark should also switch places.....in this case, the problem could be a loose/dirty/broken connector or a broken wire, but if the broken wire is burried in the resin, then you'd have to replace the powerpack anyway..if the spark doesn't switch places, then check the sparkelss coil, hi-tension wire or spark plug cap....goodluck and keep us posted. i learned this due to a recent powerpack problem with my 6.5hp johnson, i was lucky to find a new powerpack on ebay for $40......but i guess i'm not as lucky as you....congrats on the awesome deal.





inlovewithsurfin said:


> i am going to use the heck out of it!


based on your boating history, i can't help but doubt this statement....hahaha.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 23, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> i am going to use the heck out of it!


based on your boating history, i can't help but doubt this statement....hahaha.[/quote]



haha... 3 boats in 1 month!? whats wrong with that? lol... but seriously... this one im keeping for awhile! the others are just to have fun building and then sell them for a little extra "wedding money"


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 23, 2012)

J.P. said:


> inlovewithsurfin said:
> 
> 
> > i wasnt able to get the 9.9 running :/ even after a new coil i still didnt have spark on one cylinder. i even jumped the kill switch and still no spark... so i have determined that i need a power pack? anyone else think it could be anything else?
> ...




It didnt make sense to me that the power pack would only send spark to one coil? but i dont know much about outboards and didnt know if they were different than cars? i found a brand new in box powerpack on ebay for $50 with free shipping so i went ahead and ordered it. i probably should have tried wiggling the wires around and playing with the connections but it was hot outside and mosquitoes were eating me alive and i got frustrated! lol... thank you for your help! maybe tomorrow i will play around with the wires and connections and see if that does anything before the powerpack arrives?


----------



## MNHunter505 (Jul 23, 2012)

Brandon said:


> inlovewithsurfin said:
> 
> 
> > Brandon said:
> ...



Hey, are you still looking for a small outboard?....I might have something to offer...need to check first if you are interested.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 23, 2012)

> haha... ya you saw the same one i bought! it took many emails and 3 days for the guy to actually call me to go get it and his trailer broke literally in half before it moved a foot... then the massive storm hit! but i eventually got the boat home to my house where i am going to use the heck out of it!





> Awesome! What a killer deal!! I almost emailed them just for the motor. Looking for a small outboard myself. Have fun and fish the crap out of her.





> Hey, are you still looking for a small outboard?....I might have something to offer...need to check first if you are interested.



sent you a PM, MNHunter. Thanks


----------



## hunterguy86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Buddychrist said:


> hunterguy86 said:
> 
> 
> > I took a class down here in Texas some years back. Lots of good info! At least here it was. Covered way more than just laws. They taught knots and all kinds of other stuff.
> ...




That is a good trade. Learned quite a few in fire academy as well. The one handed bowline is dang handy. I use "8" knots quite a bit as well.


----------



## J.P. (Jul 23, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> It didnt make sense to me that the power pack would only send spark to one coil? but i dont know much about outboards and didnt know if they were different than cars? i found a brand new in box powerpack on ebay for $50 with free shipping so i went ahead and ordered it. i probably should have tried wiggling the wires around and playing with the connections but it was hot outside and mosquitoes were eating me alive and i got frustrated! lol... thank you for your help! maybe tomorrow i will play around with the wires and connections and see if that does anything before the powerpack arrives?



by the way, switching the wires is just for testing...if you find the problem and finally get both plugs to fire, install the orange lead wires back in the proper order. solid orange below, orange with blue stripe on top...installing them the wrong way around might mess with the firing order, i said "might" because i did not try it, no plans of doing so....i have limited experience so don't take me too seriously....


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 27, 2012)

well... FINALLY got to take the new boat out on the water! very short lived due to a massive thunder storm that we managed to beat home BARELY!!! lol... but i took her out in the big ol' Atlantic ocean! 3-4 foot chop and all! i had to give her a thorough test! haha... it was amazing!!! the yamaha 15 pushes that boat like lightning!  this boat is everything i could ask for! heres some pics...

















after going out in some chop! 


this boat is soo much more stable!!!




big storm coming in!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 29, 2012)

went out today with my fiance and her brother fishing in hells creek and took a cruise out to back bay in the new boat. i was very happy with how the boat and motor handle with 3 people in it! i found a few things that need attention one of which is pole holders are needed BADLY! and the middle bench storage isnt all that great for holding ice and fish. i am thinking about turning it into a livewell somehow? and seats are needed cause its not comfortable sitting on the benches. fish didnt bite all that well today AGAIN... lol... we caught one nice size catfish and two white bass that we kept. all the rest were baby fish. i think we needed to get out earlier and we would have had better luck?

anyways... heres a video of us going full speed in the creek with 3 people. a HUGE difference from Buckshot!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VNyjHUrkTA&feature=youtu.be

heres some pictures as well...


----------



## ifish4redd (Jul 29, 2012)

TRY GRIZZLYJIG.COM FOR RODRACKS,SEATS ECT. :beer:


----------



## Scott1298 (Jul 30, 2012)

I see you went out with two electric motors (front and back). Have you been able to try the 1 on the bow, I'm planning to put 1 on the front of mine and was curious to know if you liked it?

Cheers,


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 30, 2012)

Scott1298 said:


> I see you went out with two electric motors (front and back). Have you been able to try the 1 on the bow, I'm planning to put 1 on the front of mine and was curious to know if you liked it?
> 
> Cheers,




the front trolling motor came with the boat when i bought it. i dont know if it works or not? i hope it does work and if it does i will gladly leave it up there! but the wiring was shot when i got the boat so i took it all out and havent replaced it yet. i do find it easier to have the trolling motor in the back when i am fishing with someone else because i am only in the back. if i do go by myself it would be nice to have a trolling motor up front to control the boat while i fish from the front.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 6, 2012)

so after going out to 3 different walmarts tonight in search of boat seats i finally found some that i can live with that dont cost an arm and a leg! dont know if i will keep them on this boat or pass them off on the Delhi 1430? but they will work for now!








also bought an aerator for the custom livewell i am going to build in the storage compartment in the middle bench seat.




dont mind the ripped up carpet on the front deck! depending on time and weather this weekend... i am thinking about redoing the decking on the boat to my liking as well as new carpet


----------



## muffin (Aug 6, 2012)

I was looking at similar seats. How comfortable are they? Great looking boat btw


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 6, 2012)

muffin said:


> I was looking at similar seats. How comfortable are they? Great looking boat btw




for the two seconds i sat in them they seem to be very comfortable! and very stable also... they were $33 at walmart and are $10 cheaper than the Wise brand and to be honest i cant tell the difference in quality! in fact the cheaper seats feel a little bit lighter which on a small boat lighter is better! the only thing i have a problem with is that i probably am going to be putting black carpet in my boat and i dont know how they will look with the black carpet? but the green still matches the paint on the boat so they will probably look fine!


----------



## muffin (Aug 7, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> muffin said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at similar seats. How comfortable are they? Great looking boat btw
> ...



thanks much. i will be passing by wal mart when i get home to try and do a little searching. i'm thinking three across the back bench and one on the deck, but will have to see. green would definitely mismatch my "gray" boat (alwed calls it brown, but my eyes say otherwise) so im hoping to find something more matching. what brand are those if i may ask?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 7, 2012)

if your lucky enough and find a good walmart with ANY boat seats left over maybe you can find some grey ones? they have the green like mine, grey, and tan ones also. the brand i got was Attwood and i think they are gonna work nicely!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 7, 2012)

IS ANYONE ELSE HAVING THE WORST LUCK FISHING EVER!!!!!??? i am on the worst dry spell for bass fishing of my life! its so depressing... sorry had to vent!


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 7, 2012)

The make the seats like this if its what your looking for


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 7, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> IS ANYONE ELSE HAVING THE WORST LUCK FISHING EVER!!!!!??? i am on the worst dry spell for bass fishing of my life! its so depressing... sorry had to vent!


ME! :evil:


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 7, 2012)

Just accidentally catch one in a cast net rofl just kidding do not do that lol its illegal


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 7, 2012)

i have been trying different ponds and lakes all over... today i found what promised to be the most perfect "honey hole" ever! a small pond thats deep and has tons of brush and cover as well as lots of feeder fish! we had a big rainstorm all day today and it let up just in time for me to fish for a couple hours tonight from 6-8... should have been the most perfect scenario to catch lots of bass!!! not even a bite... same story at every lake almost every time i go! its beginning to really bring me down....


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 8, 2012)

My best catches are always when I get up at 5am and be on the lake at 6 fishing the eastern side of the lake that's still under slight shade from tree cover.

I'll be going out tomorrow and I'll post some pictures if I can bring out an illusive Large Mouth Bass. I had a nice one monday on a Xrap orange bottom black top with a glitter orange feathered tail with two treble hooks!


----------



## muffin (Aug 8, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> The make the seats like this if its what your looking for



looked at those as well, but unavailable online. im gonna be back on land next thursday so i will pass by the walmart in deep south louisiana (should have a nice selection) so i shall see what i can find


----------



## muffin (Aug 8, 2012)

is closer to the color. the cushion just looks so thin


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 8, 2012)

Buddychrist said:


> My best catches are always when I get up at 5am and be on the lake at 6 fishing the eastern side of the lake that's still under slight shade from tree cover.
> 
> I'll be going out tomorrow and I'll post some pictures if I can bring out an illusive Large Mouth Bass. I had a nice one monday on a Xrap orange bottom black top with a glitter orange feathered tail with two treble hooks!




you need to post a picture of that bait your talking about! lol... sounds crazy! please let us know how you do and i always love pictures of bass and other fish!!! im about to go out for a few hours and see what i can catch right now! wish me luck! haha


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 8, 2012)

muffin said:


> is closer to the color. the cushion just looks so thin




thats a nice looking seat! the cushions may look thin but i think youll be happy with them! the plastic is shaped for a butt... lol


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 8, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> > My best catches are always when I get up at 5am and be on the lake at 6 fishing the eastern side of the lake that's still under slight shade from tree cover.
> ...




Because of the leak in the boat I didn't stay out for long but here is my gnarly bait that has given me many many bass

$9 but it works great at dawn and dusk



Here is my deep diving Xrap for mid day hole popping action $7



Crocs not included lol you can't take them away from me


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 8, 2012)

I made a new thread for lures on fishing and tackle so we don't take away from his boat build!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 8, 2012)

FINALLY!!! the curse is broken! lol... picked up this 4 and 1/2 pounder on the first cast! we also had a bigger bass that i rushed with the net and somehow lost him? :/ and all total 6 bass tonight! super happy with my new plastic i picked up today! the guy at bass pro recommended this to me and i owe him a big thanks next time i see him! 















he(or she) looks all beat up on the belly and tail from spawning? i thought that was over with?


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 8, 2012)

Were you using a slip sinker?


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 9, 2012)

Fishing shallows or deep dropping with a bullet slip sinker?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 9, 2012)

No weight.... The guy at bass pro that recommended that worm said to just cast it out there near the shore with slack line and let it drop. Watch the line for a "bump" or to start moving then slowly reel in the slack and set the hook! I can't believe how great it works! I tried to cast it right near the drop off point in about 5 feet of water if I didn't get a hit on the drop I would twitch it a little bit and then reel it in after 20-30 seconds.


----------



## Mizzie (Aug 10, 2012)

muffin said:


> I was looking at similar seats. How comfortable are they? Great looking boat btw




I'm 210lbs and find mine very comfortable and I'm usually out for at least 5 hours at a time.

I bought mine at Walmart for around $35 plus an extra $10 for the swivels, I can even lean back in mine and feel they're strong enough where the back wont break like on some cheap boat seats I've sat in.

inlovewithsurfin, Yet another great build! You should do a side craigslist jon boat conversions business! You certainly know what you're doing! I know plenty of people would be interested if you showed pictures of your work. It may be a little to late in the season to get any bites now but next spring you could make a killing!


Mike


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 11, 2012)

Mizzie said:


> muffin said:
> 
> 
> > inlovewithsurfin, Yet another great build! You should do a side craigslist jon boat conversions business! You certainly know what you're doing! I know plenty of people would be interested if you showed pictures of your work. It may be a little to late in the season to get any bites now but next spring you could make a killing!
> ...



thank you Mike!!! i actually love working on the boats and have thought about offering my "services" on craigslist to build other peoples boats for them! maybe i will try it out for a bit? got to sit in my seats for the first time tonight and they are really comfortable!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 11, 2012)

some boating pictures from tonight... wish i had some FISH pictures... but they werent cooperating with us! 


had my mom and i in my boat and my fiance and her dad in his boat...


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 13, 2012)

got a little work done today... i have been trying to figure out what to do for a livewell in my boat cause i would like to free up room by taking out my cooler livewell... i have a storage hatch in the middle bench seat of the boat but it is not water tight. i used some silicone and sealed it up... drilled a hole in the bottom of the compartment for a removable plug (the bottom of the compartment doesnt go all the way to the bottom of my boat) and added a cheap aerator. its not finished yet... i am going to run the wires cleanly to a switch panel as well as add some waterproof blue l.e.d livewell lights for night fishing.

here is a link to a video of the livewell in action:

https://youtu.be/1xykdzesyYM

and here is a picture of it...


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice! I've been debating wether or not to convert my bench. I think I'm going to now. I was just ginna have one that was a cooler and plugged into a 12v Plug.


I just completely thread jacked.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a "cooler livewell" and it works great but it takes up too much room in the middle of my boat.... I want the freed up floor space without the cooler.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 14, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## You Know (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm having the same prob need to free up floor space. Thinking about putting hatches on front deck and rear seat.


----------



## Flatbotm (Aug 14, 2012)

I wish I did that to one of my benches before I covered them up! Looks good.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 14, 2012)

You Know said:


> I'm having the same prob need to free up floor space. Thinking about putting hatches on front deck and rear seat.




if i get some time this weekend i am going to completely upgrade what the previous owner did to this boat.... i plan on putting a full deck across the front two benches (like i have done on my other boats) with a hatch or two for storage in the front of the boat. i will also still have the hatch on the middle bench function but be carpeted. and i am going to build a back deck from the back bench to the transom with a hatch to gain access to the drain plug and fuel tank. i also need to run the livewell wires and mount/wire some lights for the livewell and the boat. i plan on going fishing as well this weekend so i dont know how far i will get on the boat!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 14, 2012)

Flatbotm said:


> I wish I did that to one of my benches before I covered them up! Looks good.




ya but your boat looks soooo good!!!  i love how you did the hardwood floors! almost too pretty to cover up with carpet!


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice job on the livewell....great idea.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 15, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> Nice job on the livewell....great idea.




thank you! now if i could just catch some fish to keep in it!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 16, 2012)

TOMORROW NIGHT!!!! im so excited... i am going to re-do my boat the way i want to! out with what the previous owner did and in with my ideas!  im hoping to get out of work at a reasonable time and get home and start right away with the construction. im hoping i will have enough daylight to be able to finish the construction part so that i can take it fishing early saturday morning! i went to lowes tonight and bought all the supplies already.

pictures will follow...


----------



## You Know (Aug 17, 2012)

Cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 17, 2012)

To Lowes to work on your Lowe!

Classic!


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 18, 2012)

How did everything come out?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 18, 2012)

Buddychrist said:


> To Lowes to work on your Lowe!
> 
> Classic!




haha... i like that!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 18, 2012)

sorry that i didnt post any pictures last night... working on the boat didnt quite goes as planned! lol. i started working as soon as i got home from work at 4:30 and didnt stop working till 9:30 at night in the dark under the street lights! it was miserable haha... but anyways here are some pictures! not finished yet but i had to take it out fishing first thing this morning


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 18, 2012)

today's fish... 












































4 largmouth bass, 10 crappie, a couple small cats, a little yellow perch, and a bluegill (pretty fun day on the water!)


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice! What time will dinner be ready? :LOL2: 
Did you use the Livewell? If so how did it work out


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 18, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Nice! What time will dinner be ready? :LOL2:
> Did you use the Livewell? If so how did it work out




dangit.... i was hoping i could get away without talking about the livewell! lol... well it works and it keeps the fish alive! but something isnt sealed up all the way and it leaked water into my boat today :/ i will have to look into it further. i need a bilge pump in my boat anyways!


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 18, 2012)

Woops  my bad! haha


----------



## mallenmanson (Aug 18, 2012)

Love what you've done to her!
Congratz on the good day fishing!


----------



## Talons (Aug 18, 2012)

Looking good man, especially the fishy fishy!!! =D> 

So, the mid seat has to be moved to access the live-well? I'm so confused... and so new to this concept of working on aluminum boats.

Talons


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice day there fishing, good for you. You cant beat that...

How do you like those peds for your seats? They seem to be a good height. I may not go with that sliding track I have and go with what you have. I found the seats at Gander for $45 and they come with the side console that attaches to the seat; holds a drink and other stuff.


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 18, 2012)

I wanted to also ask you how is it with the rear seat centered? Is it uncomfortable when controlling your motor? My rear bench already has a hole for a ped. seat.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 18, 2012)

Talons said:


> Looking good man, especially the fishy fishy!!! =D>
> 
> So, the mid seat has to be moved to access the live-well? I'm so confused... and so new to this concept of working on aluminum boats.
> 
> Talons



well with a small jon boat space is very limited so unfortunately i cant afford to waste space. the seat on top of the livewell is more for sitting on while traveling and i am going to have a post seat further up front for fishing. all of my seats are simply removable and very light weight. accessing the livewell is actually an easy task as long as my fiance isnt sitting on it!  and the seat stays in place while opening and closing the livewell.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 18, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> I wanted to also ask you how is it with the rear seat centered? Is it uncomfortable when controlling your motor? My rear bench already has a hole for a ped. seat.




i still havent done any work to the back end of my boat yet... i have been wondering where i want to put the back seat? i think i am going to keep it centered like it is? if i is off-centered then the boat leans with my weight. and its actually pretty comfortable to drive centered the way it is! i am going to be putting a back deck on the boat for me to stand on while fishing and becuase of that i think i will stay with the post seats like i have. i want as little as possible on my decking so i am not tripping over anything or stubbing my toes! plus i really like being able to raise/lower the seat hight by simply adding/removing a pole!


----------



## mcateercustom (Aug 19, 2012)

Man you did a great job! Looks awesome! I see it works well too!


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 19, 2012)

There are so many ideas on here I am back and forth every day. Im trying to keep it simple, because my 16' is just right for me. The jon I use for small lakes and im thinking about taking into the flats. I do like the small pedestals though. And they can be removed and changed up which is a nice option.


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 19, 2012)

I was also considering moving my battery up front. But I see that you have a motor, trolling motor, battery and gas tank in the bank and your boat sits fine. For now, I will have just the battery and the trolling motor.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 19, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> There are so many ideas on here I am back and forth every day. Im trying to keep it simple, because my 16' is just right for me. The jon I use for small lakes and im thinking about taking into the flats. I do like the small pedestals though. And they can be removed and changed up which is a nice option.




what 16' are you talking about? is that the boat in your profile picture? and what is that MONSTER bass in your hands? i need a better picture! i know that bass had to come from florida! where in florida are you from? i am born/raised florida and when money is right i will be back! 

as far as the seats go... i really love these removable post seats!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 19, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> I was also considering moving my battery up front. But I see that you have a motor, trolling motor, battery and gas tank in the bank and your boat sits fine. For now, I will have just the battery and the trolling motor.




it does sit fine but i do have a little trouble plaining unless i have someone sit all the way up front? i think when i am done with this build i will probably have the battery sit under the front hatch somewehere but it needs to be readily removable to re-charge. until i have my own house with a garage i wont be able to run an extension cord out to the boat to charge.


----------



## SpryGuy (Aug 19, 2012)

Great looking boat. 

Sorry if you posted this and I missed it, what is your decks (both fwd and rear) made out of, and how is the stability while standing on the decks with a narrow boat. I have a 14ft ouchita that measures 30 inches acroos at the bottom of the gunwales and 43 across the top. Just concerned about stability.


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 19, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> trueblue1970 said:
> 
> 
> > There are so many ideas on here I am back and forth every day. Im trying to keep it simple, because my 16' is just right for me. The jon I use for small lakes and im thinking about taking into the flats. I do like the small pedestals though. And they can be removed and changed up which is a nice option.
> ...




Yes, I took that boat pic off because it was kind of small. I added more pics of it on the "add pics of your boat" section. Its a 1992 Smokercraft Stiletto, 70hp. I picked it up this fall and im happy with it. Yeah that was an 8-8.5 lb bass I caught in Lake Oklawahah in Putnam County Florida  I was picking it up when my wife snapped the pick. We caught 28, yes 28 bass that day averaging 4-5lbs and YES I have pics LOL. Plus 2 huge pickeral and a mud fish. It was the 1st time I sued live bait (shiners) in years and they were going crazy. I went with my wife and 2 boys. Just an insane day. I may have ruined my kids because the casual 1-4 bass days arent going to cut it for them anymore.


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 19, 2012)

Here are a couple of pic. My wife snaps pics as im grabbing the fish...once in a while I actually post for a shot lol. The one im actually posing with was the smallest of the day..


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 19, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> trueblue1970 said:
> 
> 
> > I was also considering moving my battery up front. But I see that you have a motor, trolling motor, battery and gas tank in the bank and your boat sits fine. For now, I will have just the battery and the trolling motor.
> ...




Sorry for hijacking your thread with pics but you wanted to see the bass  Ok I see. Yeah, just using a 55lb thrust trolling motor I dont have an issue with planing.... I was more concerned with my rear sitting low in the boat.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 19, 2012)

dude... that bass is RIDICULOUS!!!! sounds like a great day on the water! as far as using shiners... whenever i take my fiance i always bring live bait. i dont want her sitting there catching nothing and getting bored. thank you for the pics!! gives me something to look forward to! my biggest bass is 4 and 1/2 lbs...


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 19, 2012)

SpryGuy said:


> Great looking boat.
> 
> Sorry if you posted this and I missed it, what is your decks (both fwd and rear) made out of, and how is the stability while standing on the decks with a narrow boat. I have a 14ft ouchita that measures 30 inches acroos at the bottom of the gunwales and 43 across the top. Just concerned about stability.




i just used 3/4in non pressure treated plywood (the cheapest i could find) for the decks. stability is great on my 1436... but i also have a 1430 that i have decked out and the stability is noticeably less... not saying its unstable! but you cant go dancing around on the front deck! lol... if your planing on building decks on your boat just keep them as low as possible! and i would reccommend using 1/2in plywood wherever possible (except the front deck) to keep the weight down! lighter the better!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorry for hijacking your thread with pics but you wanted to see the bass  Ok I see. Yeah, just using a 55lb thrust trolling motor I dont have an issue with planing.... I was more concerned with my rear sitting low in the boat.[/quote]


if you are planning on putting in a front deck with 3/4in plywood that adds some weight to the front of the boat and helps out! also if you take a passenger when you fish that will help as well! i keep the battery in the back of all of my boats and havent had any problems with weight distribution yet...
i weight 170 and my battery is a BIG deep cycle that weights a ton! lol..


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 19, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> Sorry for hijacking your thread with pics but you wanted to see the bass  Ok I see. Yeah, just using a 55lb thrust trolling motor I dont have an issue with planing.... I was more concerned with my rear sitting low in the boat.




if you are planning on putting in a front deck with 3/4in plywood that adds some weight to the front of the boat and helps out! also if you take a passenger when you fish that will help as well! i keep the battery in the back of all of my boats and havent had any problems with weight distribution yet...
i weight 170 and my battery is a BIG deep cycle that weights a ton! lol..[/quote]


Thats another thing I go back and forth with...adding a front deck. I think im just going to put carpeted plywood on all the benches for now, with the pedestal mounts. I seemed to be ok standing on the ply floor and fishing, let me see how it goes. I may rig a front deck I can take out so I have options, depending on who im fishing with or alone. I love the flexibility these boats have...


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 19, 2012)

my first boat "Buckshot" had a removable front deck but i found that i never fished without the deck so on my other boats i just screwed them down and if i do have to remove them for some reason its just 4 screws and it will lift right out.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 19, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> my first boat "Buckshot" had a removable front deck but i found that i never fished without the deck so on my other boats i just screwed them down and if i do have to remove them for some reason its just 4 screws and it will lift right out.


What size lumber do you use to brace your deck?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 19, 2012)

well if you use 3/4in plywood then it is sturdy enough that you dont need any bracing. on my 1430 i cut out the front hatch and had it rest on the middle bench so it didnt need any bracing. on my 1436 i couldnt do that cause of my livewell so i used 1x4 to create a lip for the hatch to rest on.


----------



## Talons (Aug 19, 2012)

With the use of wood, don't you worry about the rot?

Talons


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 19, 2012)

Talons said:


> With the use of wood, don't you worry about the rot?
> 
> Talons



Not if you use sealant


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 19, 2012)

as far as rot goes... i am not a veteran in the jon boat field... and i do know that non treated wood is going to rot! however i feel that it will last long enough to get lots of use out of it and when the time comes to replace maybe i will have some better ideas in mind by then? im hoping for at least 2 years 

i did treat the wood on my 1430 with thompson's water seal but i know that stuff isnt the greatest :/

if you want to build your boat to last forever there are good products out there that will seal the wood and allow many years of use! or use aluminum for everything if you have the money haha...


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 19, 2012)

Buddychrist said:


> Talons said:
> 
> 
> > With the use of wood, don't you worry about the rot?
> ...


Spar Urethane works best


----------



## Talons (Aug 19, 2012)

Doesn't that add weight that you really don't want?

Talonms


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 19, 2012)

not enough weight to make a difference or even notice.


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 19, 2012)

Some boats need weight.

My 14' mirrocraft is like standing on a workout ball when it's empty, if you put 400lbs of gear and me in it then it's almost as stabile as my 19' SeaPro


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 20, 2012)

Buddychrist said:


> Some boats need weight.
> 
> My 14' mirrocraft is like standing on a workout ball when it's empty, if you put 400lbs of gear and me in it then it's almost as stabile as my 19' SeaPro




i completely agree! my 12ft became so stable after all the added weight!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 20, 2012)

so... in the process of re-building my boat i discovered that the previous owner didnt know that aluminum and pressure treated wood dont mix!!! here is a picture of what happens to the aluminum... this was all under the pressure treated wood that was screwed down the the back bench







also got some work done on the back deck  just needs carpet and a little fine tuning and the wood part of my build will be done!










i originally was thinking of using hinges on the back hatch but have since decided that it will be more of a back lid... it will sit in place and when i need to access the fuel tank and the battery it will simply just lift out. i would have had to cut a big opening for the lid to clear the outboard and i wanted as little of a hole for things to fall down and get lost as possible.


----------



## SpryGuy (Aug 20, 2012)

Is that OSB? Is that as good as any other plywood once you coat it with spar urethane?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 20, 2012)

ya.... unfortunately it is OSB... i went as cheap as possible this route and i may regret it? but for now it works good... it may last a whole lot longer coated in spar urethane. when this stuff rots i will re-do everything the right way! i just wanted to get this done to fish on before winter.


----------



## Brandon (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey man. Where are you buying your carpet and how much is it? I also saw buckshot on CL


----------



## Scott1298 (Aug 20, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> ya.... unfortunately it is OSB... i went as cheap as possible this route and i may regret it? but for now it works good... it may last a whole lot longer coated in spar urethane. when this stuff rots i will re-do everything the right way! i just wanted to get this done to fish on before winter.



I've got an untreated sheet of OSB that's been laying in the back of my pickup for 10 years; it's handled Canadian winters, the dogs, and everything I've thrown on it! That board might be on there longer than you think :lol:


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 20, 2012)

Brandon said:


> Hey man. Where are you buying your carpet and how much is it? I also saw buckshot on CL




the black(dark grey) carpet in my 1430 and in this boat came from lowes... its outdoor carpet and comes pre-cut in rolls 6'x8' for $18 a roll... 


did you see "buckshot" or the grey 14ft boat i just built on CL? i just posted that one tonight... not in a hurry to sell cause i get to use it till i do


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 20, 2012)

Scott1298 said:


> inlovewithsurfin said:
> 
> 
> > ya.... unfortunately it is OSB... i went as cheap as possible this route and i may regret it? but for now it works good... it may last a whole lot longer coated in spar urethane. when this stuff rots i will re-do everything the right way! i just wanted to get this done to fish on before winter.
> ...




well thats good news then! i just figured that since it was cheap that it would be junk? lol...


----------



## Brandon (Aug 20, 2012)

Really!! 18$ for a 6x8 roll?? Do you have the stock number?

I saw the boat you posted tonight.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 20, 2012)

anyone out there considering making some storage compartments in their boat? i ran across this at home depot the other day and am trying to come up with a way to use some of them in my boat for tackle storage. possibly cutting holes in the rear bench for these to fit inside?





https://www.homedepot.com/Storage-Organization-Storage-Totes-Baskets/h_d1/N-5yc1vZb9oj/R-202328880/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UDL5xo7ZXlI

theres a link for them...


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 20, 2012)

Brandon said:


> Really!! 18$ for a 6x8 roll?? Do you have the stock number?
> 
> I saw the boat you posted tonight.




im not positive but i think this may be it? 

https://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=291490-373-3W36500200&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=3358044&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=rel&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

its in the back by the carpet next to the pre-cut turf rolls...


----------



## Brandon (Aug 20, 2012)

This is perfect. I wasn't looking forward to buying Carpet until now. You pretty happy with it?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 20, 2012)

i love it!!! the first time it gets wet or you wash it there is alot of soapy/glue stuff that rinses out but it goes away after a good spray down.... thats my only complaint (if that is a complaint?) i bought two rolls for my boat and still had a little left over. so for $40 you have your boat carpeted! i think i paid close to $50 or more for the carpet i bought for "Buckshot" at home depot? and i like this stuff better!


----------



## Scott1298 (Aug 20, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> anyone out there considering making some storage compartments in their boat? i ran across this at home depot the other day and am trying to come up with a way to use some of them in my boat for tackle storage. possibly cutting holes in the rear bench for these to fit inside?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> ...



I keep thinking a guy could cut a hole in the seat to fit a good hatch, then cut a slightly larger/wider plastic storage compartment to the same depth as the seat & "twist" it through the hole, then put the hatch on to keep clean edges and centered.


----------



## SpryGuy (Aug 21, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> Scott1298 said:
> 
> 
> > inlovewithsurfin said:
> ...





Yeah I agree because the 14footer that I bought a month ago has OSB for the transom that the previous owner put there 2 years ago and all that is coating it is spray paint. That stuff it actually more durable than people give it credit for


----------



## Brandon (Aug 21, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 21, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> Brandon said:
> 
> 
> > Hey man. Where are you buying your carpet and how much is it? I also saw buckshot on CL
> ...




I agree on the dark grey carpet. I had special ordered olive carpet, but cancelled the order because I liked the way the dark grey looked with my paint. It was also $40 cheaper than the special order carpet. Just under $18 a roll. Im happy if it holds up for a season. Im sure it will as I store the boat in my garage.


----------



## Brandon (Aug 21, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> inlovewithsurfin said:
> 
> 
> > Brandon said:
> ...



I am going to pick up a roll today when I get off work.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 21, 2012)

more pictures!!!! got some more work done tonight  not finished but looking more complete!


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 21, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> anyone out there considering making some storage compartments in their boat? i ran across this at home depot the other day and am trying to come up with a way to use some of them in my boat for tackle storage. possibly cutting holes in the rear bench for these to fit inside?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty funny because i have been planning to use these the whole time!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 21, 2012)

i still am planning on using those little storage containers... i am thinking about putting a couple up front on the front deck mounted to the underside of the wood with little hatches to gain access and also thinking heavily about cutting a couple rectangle holes in my back bench and having one on each side of my back seat for some tackle storage. i will loose a little bit of foam but i dont think the small amount will matter that much?

also still have wiring and a switch panel to install! i have to perminately run the livewell pump wires as well as install the livewell lights/wires. i have ordered some other lights for the inside of the boat for night fishing that i have to mount and run wires as well as a bow/stern/anchor lights too... then run it all to a switch panel that i have to figure out where i am going to mount. i will hopefully get some/all of this done this weekend when fishing doesnt get in the way!


----------



## Scott1298 (Aug 21, 2012)

You've worked around the existing bow mount platform, so I assume you like it... how is it attached, do you have a close up picture?

Thx


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 21, 2012)

Scott1298 said:


> You've worked around the existing bow mount platform, so I assume you like it... how is it attached, do you have a close up picture?
> 
> Thx




yes i did work around it... as far as liking it... i think it has potential! lol. someone somewhere down the line did a really professional job welding some heavy duty aluminum to the front bench and the bow rail to make the mount that LOOKS like it could be factory! (i know its not)... i decided to keep it in case i ever do go with a bow mounted trolling motor. for right now i will probably mount a spotlight or something to it?

ill try and get a close-up picture soon


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 21, 2012)

Not to thread jack but this starting to creepy. :shock: EVERY single think that you listed Ive had planned for a couple of months for my big build. Im wanna see how yours comes out!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 21, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Not to thread jack but this starting to creepy. :shock: EVERY single think that you listed Ive had planned for a couple of months for my big build. Im wanna see how yours comes out!




haha... great minds think alike!


----------



## You Know (Aug 21, 2012)

Scott1298 said:


> inlovewithsurfin said:
> 
> 
> > anyone out there considering making some storage compartments in their boat? i ran across this at home depot the other day and am trying to come up with a way to use some of them in my boat for tackle storage. possibly cutting holes in the rear bench for these to fit inside?
> ...




This is exactly what I'm planning on doing to my back bench seat.


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks great, nice job on the carpet. It doesnt look like you notched the sides of the floor, so it fits between the ribs. Ive seen a few guys do it, some do not. I know you gain a couple of inches if you so, or it appears thats way. Do you think it makes much of a difference? The open sides dont bother me...


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 22, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> Looks great, nice job on the carpet. It doesnt look like you notched the sides of the floor, so it fits between the ribs. Ive seen a few guys do it, some do not. I know you gain a couple of inches if you so, or it appears thats way. Do you think it makes much of a difference? The open sides dont bother me...




well unfortunately my first attempt at the front deck didnt work out so well!!! measure measure measure! lol... so a whole sheet of plywood had to get scraped for whatever i could use it for. so the middle deck is still the previous owner's pressure treated plywood just with my new carpet on it. i will replace it soon and i will probably cut notches for the boat braces similar to what i did on my 1430...

the open sides do bother me cause a couple rogue fish have already flopped under the decking once or twice! lol...


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 22, 2012)

went to Bass Pro today... i have been trying to find something for my livewell to seperate the bait from the fish while still keeping the bait alive and i think i found it?! its a $4.00 cricket keeper but i think its gonna work perfect for small shiners in my livewell... dont mind the white caulk... i grabbed the wrong tube! :x 






also have been planning on putting a third seat on the front of my boat for fishing with 3... didnt want another seat like the other 2 i have cause they are big and bulky and wont stow under my front hatch. found this today for $28!!! its gonna work perfect! its simple and small but yet gives the third person something to sit on and it even matches my other two seat!






when i got home there was a package at my front door! i love ebay... these are going to be my boat lighting for inside the boat when im fishing at night! blue LED rope lights made for 12volt and they were $18 a piece (i bought two... one for the back and middle bench)


----------



## maldo (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I have seen those lights on eBay...but I was hesitant to buy. I am looking forward to seeing what they look like on the boat post some pics when you do please.


----------



## SpryGuy (Aug 22, 2012)

Just a question concerning size? What are the deminsions of your boat front to back and side to side both top of the gunwales and at the bottom of the gunwales?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 22, 2012)

its 14ft long, 36inches wide on the bottom and i am not sure of the width at the top? i know that the 4ft wide piece of ply wood fits in across the bench so id say somewhere around 52inches or more across the top?


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 23, 2012)

well unfortunately my first attempt at the front deck didnt work out so well!!! measure measure measure! lol... so a whole sheet of plywood had to get scraped for whatever i could use it for. so the middle deck is still the previous owner's pressure treated plywood just with my new carpet on it. i will replace it soon and i will probably cut notches for the boat braces similar to what i did on my 1430...

the open sides do bother me cause a couple rogue fish have already flopped under the decking once or twice! lol...[/quote]


Haha, gotcha. I notched by front end floor and its not perfect as far as being right up on the side of the boat, but not far enough away for a fish to slip in..

Your livewell looks great. With all of these additions, do you have 2 batteries? I have one for my trolling. Id like to add some electronics like a fish finder and bilger pump, but not sure how to go about it. Could I put those clip on my bilge like you did and leave the wires off to the side until needed...? Or should I buy one of those small batteries for that and my finder? Stuck on that one...


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 23, 2012)

as of now i am just running one battery... its BIG deep cycle! but i dont have everything wired up yet and i havent decided what to do for batteries? i dont keep the livewell running full time and dont use the trolling motor all that much? so maybe just the one deep cycle will be enough? i am also considering adding a solar panel charger to give a little more juice while im on the water?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 23, 2012)

got some work done on the trailer tonight... made the bunks and switched the boats/trailers all by myself!!! wow my Lowe is HEAVY!!!! haha...


----------



## Brandon (Aug 23, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> got some work done on the trailer tonight... made the bunks and switched the boats/trailers all by myself!!! wow my Lowe is HEAVY!!!! haha...



Looks good man. Did you sell the other boat?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 23, 2012)

not yet... had a guy come look at it tonight though! hes pretty interested but offering alot less than what i am asking. he seemed like a nice guy and im not opposed to giving him a good deal as long as i make a little money for my effort. im not trying to rip anyone off!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 24, 2012)

front seat installed... i like it alot!













doesnt match completely but its close enough! bass pro brand...


----------



## cornbread (Aug 24, 2012)

killer deal.


----------



## SpryGuy (Aug 24, 2012)

Boat looks great, I'm debating on make my front deck go all the way behind the middle bench seat like yours. How's the stability on the front seat while realing in a monster?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 24, 2012)

to be honest i havent fished off the front of my own boat yet! lol... i typically go fishing with someone else. usually my fiance... but last weekend my fiance AND her father were fishing off the front deck together at the same time and we had no complants or stability issues. 

i like the deck extending all the way from one bench to another cause i feel like it creates more flat floor space


----------



## SpryGuy (Aug 24, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> to be honest i havent fished off the front of my own boat yet! lol... i typically go fishing with someone else. usually my fiance... but last weekend my fiance AND her father were fishing off the front deck together at the same time and we had no complants or stability issues.
> 
> i like the deck extending all the way from one bench to another cause i feel like it creates more flat floor space




All right I'm confenced, I'm stealing your idea if you don't mind. I also like the idea of the added storage underneath. Never can have enough storage. I don't like things laying out across the deck.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 24, 2012)

by all means... steal it! lol.. i stole the idea from other people's boats  and ive used it on all 3 of my boats thats how much i like it...


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice! Do you use a pedestal in the middle seat?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 25, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> Nice! Do you use a pedestal in the middle seat?




i have a removable post for the middle seat but so far it hasnt been used... the person that sits there usually faces me or stands up


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 25, 2012)

did a little fishing today and slacked off on work on the boat... i wanted to build some little compartments and run all the wiring/lights... maybe another day! 

caught some crappie, bass, bluegill, catfish, yellow perch, white perch, and even my first muskie! (thats a stinky fish!!!)







my brother-in-law's first crappie





the biggest bass he's ever caught... 1 and 1/2lbs (he was skinny but long!)





my first muskie!

















and yes.. three people is crowded on the boat!!! but it works


----------



## fishingmich (Aug 25, 2012)

Not to sound like a know it all, but I don't think thats a muskie. It's either a northern pike or a chain pickerel. Muskie have stripes and pike have light spots on a dark body. Definitely a nice buffet of fish. And a pretty sweet boat too. My first tin was a Meyers 1442 that I modded about 10 years ago, long before I found this site. Keep up the good work. And thanks for serving our country. I love your enthusiasm abou your builds.


----------



## Zum (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm thinking chain pickerel,because of the tear drop black strip on the eye.
Been watching your build(s) and it's really nice to see someone enjoying what it is all about.
Nice catching and continue having fun.


----------



## Talons (Aug 26, 2012)

What are you doing for the wiring?

Talons
p.s. I need wiring ideas... And I haven't even got the fuel system worked out yet... BLEH!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 26, 2012)

ya.... i should have done more research before i called it a muskie! lol... definately a chain pickerel! sorry about that... thank you guys for keeping me in check!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 26, 2012)

Talons said:


> What are you doing for the wiring?
> 
> Talons
> p.s. I need wiring ideas... And I haven't even got the fuel system worked out yet... BLEH!




i havent figured that out yet? im using speaker wire 12gauge i think? maybe 10? and i think i am going to run it thru some small electrical tubing. and i have a 4 switch panel with lights that light up when on that i will run everything to. im hoping to work on the wiring this week after work in the evenings. ill keep you posted!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 26, 2012)

8/26 fishing west neck creek...


had another fun day fishing today!


got to the ramp at 6am when they open






beautiful day for fishing!





seemed to be the size of the bass today... 





had an awesome hit on my top water frog... 4 and 1/2 lb Bowfin... (big teeth!)





had to bring home some lunch! we caught over 20 today but kept a few of the bigger ones 





cooked up my favorite way!!


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 26, 2012)

Posted this my accident in another thread in re: to the Home Depot carpet:


***That's where I got mine and im very happy with it...cant go wrong. And stapled it in by the way. I added (3) pedestal bases, one for each bench. (2) seats, one can be moved up to the front bench so we spread out if need be. I need to post pics up when I get the chance. My simple boat is coming along and I like it.

Hey, nice day fishing I see....never caught a muskie....but have caught a ton of pickeral. You said it smells? Those things get huge, you caught a youngin.... Did you sell Buckshot yet?

Nice pics...yet another good day. Im losing track of all your conquests.


----------



## Talons (Aug 26, 2012)

What did you do with the mudfish?

Talons


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 26, 2012)

well if there are baby pickerel in there that means there has to be bigger ones too! i keep telling myself that about the bass... all i keep catching is babies! 

cant wait to see some pictures of your boat with the carpet and seats!



"what did i do with the mudfish"

well i didnt really know what it was when i caught it... so i released it... i asked a kayaker i ran across and he told me what it was. now after the fact... i find out that everyone that catches one kills it cause its an invasive species


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 26, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> well if there are baby pickerel in there that means there has to be bigger ones too! i keep telling myself that about the bass... all i keep catching is babies!
> 
> cant wait to see some pictures of your boat with the carpet and seats!
> 
> ...



It was a pickerel...ok, it looked like one but when you said it was a muskie I figured it was a young one cause they get big. 
Didnt know mud fish/bowfin were invasive. Sure about that? Many people confuse them with snakeheads.


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is a pic of one of the (2) pickerel I caught the day I caught all those big bass. This pic was taken behind me with a cell phone, it was a good size


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 26, 2012)

maybe invasive is the wrong word... in fact i dont know why everyone has told me to kill them? im not a huge fan of killing something i dont eat... 


and ya... it was a chain pickerel... i dont know why i thought it was a muskie? noob mistake!


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 26, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> maybe invasive is the wrong word... in fact i dont know why everyone has told me to kill them? im not a huge fan of killing something i dont eat...
> 
> 
> and ya... it was a chain pickerel... i dont know why i thought it was a muskie? noob mistake!




1st time ive heard that...I know they say to kill the snakeheads though. 

Hey I was envious there for a minute. The call muskies the fish of a million casts.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 26, 2012)

i gotta be more carefull next time i say i caught a muskie then!


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 26, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> i gotta be more carefull next time i say i caught a muskie then!




haha thats cool, I believe you lol. Great job on the fishing, im jealous. All the rain we have had here in Florida the past month I havent been out. Good thing is it has given me time to get my 14' finished up without missing much. Great job on your boats...did your one sell yet?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 26, 2012)

no not yet... i sold the outboard so now i am trying to sell the boat/trailer


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 27, 2012)

In regards to your bowfin, they are one of the older fish out there, going back to the jurassic period. All the rednecks kill them around here too, you find an old primitive ramp out in the middle of nowhere and inevitably there be old dead gar and bowfin stinking up the area. I don't beleive they're invasive, rather just a predator that eats other fish (like gar) that people would rather not catch and believe it reduces sport fish populations. My buddy caught an 8 3/4 lber last spring on an ultralight, it was fun. We find them in old oxbows a lot, but always release them. I too, don't kill many things that I won't eat. On the other hand, my biologist friend from Southern Illinois University told me that bowfin wins the blind tatse test just about every year!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 27, 2012)

i dont care whether it is good to eat or not... it was a fun catch and i wont be upset if i catch many more! i will have to invest in a set of fish grips with a scale built in! (like the Boga Grip but not as expensive!) any body have any suggestions?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 28, 2012)

also... need a bow stop on my trailer for when i crank it forward with the pully! anyone ever made their own or found one for sale that doesnt cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 28, 2012)

They sell 3 different styles and Walmart. I'm going to make a mini bunk for mine though


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 28, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> They sell 3 different styles and Walmart. I'm going to make a mini bunk for mine though


 

got any pictures/links for these? or ideas of how your making a "mini bunk" for yours?


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 28, 2012)

They didnt have all of the ones I was talking about on their website. If I would of known earlier I would of took some pics cause I was there.

For mine Im going to try and make a T and the verticle part be bolted in to the bracket and the horizontal part is covered in carpet against the bow. Ill try and fab one up tommorow so you can see a pic.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 28, 2012)

thank you! keep me posted


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Sep 3, 2012)

did a little more work today... have been putting off the electrical system on my boat for a while simply cause i didnt know where i wanted to put the switch panel! the other day i was looking at my boat and it just dawned on me... this is what i came up with!








not finished yet but you get the idea!


----------



## Talons (Sep 3, 2012)

Great spot!

Talons


----------



## muffin (Sep 3, 2012)

Lookin good


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Sep 5, 2012)

ok so i finally started the wiring!!! got the bow light installed, l.e.d boat lights installed, all the wiring run for all the lights, the livewell, and the fish finder... also installed a quick connect/disconnect for the trolling motor. hopefully my time at the boat ramp will be cut down drastically! 

also put a few pole holders as well... one on the electric console and two flush mounts on the front deck.





the two white circles are the flush mount pole holders... (picture kinda sucks)


----------



## Kismet (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm not sure which I appreciate more:

the work you do, and have done on your boats; or the enthusiasm and planning with which you describe and implement the work.

Always a satisfying post to review.

=D>


----------



## muffin (Sep 6, 2012)

i really like the blue rope lights, very nice touch


----------



## theyyounggun (Sep 6, 2012)

Kismet said:


> I'm not sure which I appreciate more:
> 
> the work you do, and have done on your boats; or the enthusiasm and planning with which you describe and implement the work.
> 
> ...


I agree!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Sep 6, 2012)

Kismet said:


> I'm not sure which I appreciate more:
> 
> the work you do, and have done on your boats; or the enthusiasm and planning with which you describe and implement the work.
> 
> ...




wow... that is VERY nice of you to say! THANK YOU!!! 


i just re-read your forum... i love how your boat turned out and especially love your old johnson outboard! and i REALLY love your fishing buddy! haha


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Sep 9, 2012)

a few fishing pictures from this evening...






almost 1lb crappie!








my baby bass... haha!




had to let her out fish me!


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice work on your 1436! Working on a similar project with my Lowe 1436L, really likw how you did your front deck and storage area too.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Sep 19, 2012)

IDAHOAUGER said:


> Very nice work on your 1436! Working on a similar project with my Lowe 1436L, really likw how you did your front deck and storage area too.




thank you! i love my boat... not finished yet but fishable 


id love to see your build/boat! do you have a build link?


----------



## CaseyP (Sep 29, 2012)

I like what you've done with the boat! I'm slowly working on mine, hoping to get a floor in it soon.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Oct 2, 2012)

so i have been doing quite a bit of fishing with 3 people on the boat and have come to the conclusion.... i need a 25hp outboard!  the boat does fine with one or two people but that third person just makes the boat soooo slow! only about 15mph max! im hoping i can find a great deal on CL or can find someone that is interested in trading for my yamaha 15? i hate to get ride of my motor cause its in PERFECT condition and it also can pass for a 9.9 for those regulated lakes. but i would be much happier with a 25


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Great thread. You got a nice rig and the motor sounds sweet on the video.
Have you considered a new prop for when carrying a heavier load? You may squeeze a couple more ponies out of it? It probably won't be a screamer, but may keep you satisfied until you up-size your rig. Just a thought. Good luck.


----------



## tooned out (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey great looking build you have going on. I've lurked on here for awhile and watched your other boat as it progressed also.
I am starting my boat now also. I have a couple questions for ya if you don't mind.

1) How are you attaching the plywood to the boat? Are your seats bolted to the plywood or are you using toggle bolts and going all the way through the aluminum?

2) How are you attaching the carpet to the plywood? 

3)How did you attach your wooden electrical switch box to the boat also? 

I appreciate the info.


----------



## joseph101088 (Oct 3, 2012)

i wish i had place on the peninsula that werent electric only. but crappie bass and pickeral are biting like crazy in the lakes i fish right now.


----------



## pauldanielm (Oct 4, 2012)

Man this is one wicked thread. =D> \/ Love what you did with your boat and definatly going to steal some idea's from you. I was wondering where you fished at in virginia. I live in Chesapeake and we have only gone to BOB's fishing hole but never really caught anything there.  Great place but just not catching anything. Havent really heard of other places to fish :fishing2: at or try and I understand if you dont want to give away your honey hole. Thanks :fishing:


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Oct 7, 2012)

jasper60103 said:


> Great thread. You got a nice rig and the motor sounds sweet on the video.
> Have you considered a new prop for when carrying a heavier load? You may squeeze a couple more ponies out of it? It probably won't be a screamer, but may keep you satisfied until you up-size your rig. Just a thought. Good luck.




i have thought about a different prop... but i dont know anything about them! lol... i wouldnt have the slightest idea of how to know what prop to buy?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Oct 7, 2012)

tooned out said:


> Hey great looking build you have going on. I've lurked on here for awhile and watched your other boat as it progressed also.
> I am starting my boat now also. I have a couple questions for ya if you don't mind.
> 
> 1) How are you attaching the plywood to the boat? Are your seats bolted to the plywood or are you using toggle bolts and going all the way through the aluminum?
> ...




thank you for your compliment! i love my boat and love how it turned out! to answer your questions... 

1) i used sheet metal screws and drilled strait thru the wood and into the aluminum boat seats in the corners. no toggle bolts and i havent had any issues with the wood separating from the boat

2) i used a staple gun for the carpet to the wood on all three of the boats i have built and will continue to do so in any future builds too

3) i built a lip on the "face" of the wooden electrical box that is screwed down to the back platform. here is a picture that shows the lip a little better....




good luck in your build and post lots of pictures!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Oct 7, 2012)

joseph101088 said:


> i wish i had place on the peninsula that werent electric only. but crappie bass and pickeral are biting like crazy in the lakes i fish right now.




i wish the crappie, bass and pickeral would bite like crazy in the places i fish! haha...


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Oct 7, 2012)

pauldanielm said:


> Man this is one wicked thread. =D> \/ Love what you did with your boat and definatly going to steal some idea's from you. I was wondering where you fished at in virginia. I live in Chesapeake and we have only gone to BOB's fishing hole but never really caught anything there.  Great place but just not catching anything. Havent really heard of other places to fish :fishing2: at or try and I understand if you dont want to give away your honey hole. Thanks :fishing:




steal away!!!  as far as my fishing places... i fish mostly va beach cause thats where i live. there is tons of fishing locations in suffolk that might not be to far from you in chesapeake. i have actually been really wanting to try fishing out of bob's fishing hole and with the exception of what you said i have heard great things about fishing out there? i have been fishing in west neck creek out of west neck marina lately as well as some salt water fishing in rudee and lynnhaven inlets.


----------



## IDAHOAUGER (Oct 8, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> IDAHOAUGER said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice work on your 1436! Working on a similar project with my Lowe 1436L, really likw how you did your front deck and storage area too.
> ...


I plan on posting my build link soon, I have started and have some photos ready!


----------



## joseph101088 (Oct 9, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> joseph101088 said:
> 
> 
> > i wish i had place on the peninsula that werent electric only. but crappie bass and pickeral are biting like crazy in the lakes i fish right now.
> ...



I love the places i fish. i am planing on getting a 1442 or 48 later this year after i figure out if i get orders. then im planning some big cats up near jamestown. bass are slowing down now that were getting a little colder but went out monday and four perch over 12 inches and five crappie over 10 inches. and a few little bass.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Oct 9, 2012)

joseph101088 said:


> I love the places i fish. i am planing on getting a 1442 or 48 later this year after i figure out if i get orders. then im planning some big cats up near jamestown. bass are slowing down now that were getting a little colder but went out monday and four perch over 12 inches and five crappie over 10 inches. and a few little bass.




some big cats would be awesome! we were just talking about that the other day.... now that its getting cooler its probably time to go back after the cats!  im hoping for some really good crappie fishing to!


----------



## joseph101088 (Oct 9, 2012)

I had a guy on here tell me some good spots just off the james up by the jamestown scotland ferry for 30+ lb cats. so when i get a bigger boat and a motor im heading up there. dont trust my 1232 on the james.and for crappie i have a few spots but i havent fished here to long so i will keep you posted on how they are biting up here.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Oct 24, 2012)

a little update... got this new Humminbird 561 sonar fish/structure finder off CL for $80!!!  so i mounted the old Humminbird 200 up front for my passengers to use while fishing and put the new one in the back where i fish! cant wait to take it out and test it this weekend!!!


----------



## ste6168 (Oct 25, 2012)

I like the build. I have the same boat in camo. I am going to redo my decks and like a lot of the ideas you have incorporated into the boat!

You do good work, sir.


----------



## joseph101088 (Oct 25, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> a little update... got this new Humminbird 561 sonar fish/structure finder off CL for $80!!!  so i mounted the old Humminbird 200 up front for my passengers to use while fishing and put the new one in the back where i fish! cant wait to take it out and test it this weekend!!!



be careful hurricane sandy might get you. if only we could get a hurricane to make up its mind of hit or miss.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice boat man, where is that ramp your using it looks familiar but I can't place it.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Dec 11, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> Nice boat man, where is that ramp your using it looks familiar but I can't place it.




which ramp are you referring to? i use west neck marina alot... but there are several others i use


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Dec 11, 2012)

some new fishing pics... 


























smallest is 17 and biggest is 24 inches!


----------



## Bass n flats (Dec 11, 2012)

24" that's an awesome trout!! Somebody's gonna be eating good! What are you catching them on?


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Dec 11, 2012)

well after my 6th fishing trip with artificial bait for trout and nothing to show for it... i busted down and went with a friend that swears by live bait... and a few hours later... well you see the result! we were throwing artificial lures all day as well as bobber fishing with minnows and every fish was on the live minnow


----------



## Bass n flats (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of live bait either but keep using what works. Have you tried jerk baits under a akin thunder? That has been working well in other parts for the last month.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 12, 2012)

Dang son that's a lot of nice trout right there, couple of nice gata's in there....
=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Dec 12, 2012)

that would be west neck marina... its in pungo off of west neck rd. thats my favorite place to fish!


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 30, 2012)

O nice, for some reason I thought it looked like Florida, but obviously not!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jan 8, 2013)

Gators5220 said:


> O nice, for some reason I thought it looked like Florida, but obviously not!




where in florida were you thinking? im from south florida... cant wait to get back living down there someday! but maybe sarasota instead of west palm?


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 9, 2013)

Not sure just looked familar, I live in Gainesville at the moment, but moving to Tampa in about 3 months...I hope one day to move back to the East coast, namely Vero Beach or south all the way to the Keys...


----------



## TxTightLiner (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice build !
I like how you built you front deck.
I have been crappie fishing twice now using artificial baits and the bites have been real slow at best, a buddy of mine fished the same brush pile I did and caught 22 on minnows.
So I know what ill be using next trip!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jan 10, 2013)

TxTightLiner said:


> Nice build !
> I like how you built you front deck.
> I have been crappie fishing twice now using artificial baits and the bites have been real slow at best, a buddy of mine fished the same brush pile I did and caught 22 on minnows.
> So I know what ill be using next trip!




there is definitely an art to fishing crappie with artificial lures... in my experience its a combination of right color, weight, size, movement, depth, and luck all together! haha... i havent gotten it all figured out yet and still use minnows from time to time! try using 1/32nd ounce jig heads. the crappie guys all tell me small bait is best!


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 11, 2013)

It's the same with all types of fishing, the less weight you use (in light winds), means the more action a soft plastic, crankbait, spinner bait, etc has. For instance bass fishing I never use a weight on any jerkbaits, trick worms, or worms, just upsize the hook from a 1/0 to whatever 5/0 to add weight, just a tip.


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jan 12, 2013)

had a fun day fishing today! heres some pictures...


----------



## theyyounggun (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks like yall had a pretty fun day!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jan 15, 2013)

came up with this today... i dont have a ton of crappie poles and i am a huge fan of cast/retrieve but i figured i could try spider rigging. i dont have alot of money to spend on a professionally made spider rig pole holder set-up... so i figured i could make something myself! like i said i dont have alot of poles so i made it to only hold two poles. but that is two more poles in the water than without this set-up!


















and before you ask... yes it is sturdy! haha... its not as sturdy as metal but i pulled on the end of my line harder than any fish ever will and it held up just fine!


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice crappie fishing is big in Gainesville, it's fun but I drink too many beers while doin it...too much free time! I prefer saltwater cause it keeps me busy....


----------



## Dennis Logston (Feb 2, 2013)

Great boat build! I have a couple questions for you if you don't mind. I am soon getting a Tracker 1542 and am going to deck it out and carpet it ect. But i would like to know how you did your decking. What did you use for supports for the plywood and how did you mount them. Also did you glue the carpet or just use staples? 

Thank you very much! Nice job on the boat aswell.


----------



## trueblue1970 (Mar 12, 2013)

Gators5220 said:


> Nice crappie fishing is big in Gainesville, it's fun but I drink too many beers while doin it...too much free time! I prefer saltwater cause it keeps me busy....[/quot
> 
> Thats funny. We have nice speck fishing in Flagler County, dead lake. Ive been starting to fish more in the flats and have to say, lots of action.


----------



## misunderstood (May 19, 2016)

Wow. Nice ideas here on your build. Will continue to follow it's evolution :mrgreen:


----------

